# Rent Your Solarmeter 6.5



## PA2019 (Mar 31, 2019)

I recently finished up a closed chamber and want to test the UVB from my 4' Arcadia, but $200 seems crazy to spend for testing one UVB strip.

I am willing to pay someone to rent their Solarmeter 6.5. I would send it back that day or the next. I am open to any and all ideas on how to make you feel comfortable with the transaction. 

I also have some things I could trade such as seeds (3 kinds of clover, chicory, bags of broadleaf Testudo mix etc) and a dry herb mix (herbal hay + additions). 

PM me and let's talk if interested, thanks.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 31, 2019)

Seems like a good idea. But you have sooooooo much wonderful year-round sunshine there in Florida!


----------



## PA2019 (Mar 31, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Seems like a good idea. But you have sooooooo much wonderful year-round sunshine there in Florida!



True! Unfortunately I start clinical rotations in July with 05:30-19:00 shifts, limiting my chances to get them in the sun most of the week.


----------



## Souptugo (Apr 2, 2019)

I thought the same thing but sucked it up and bought the new Solar Meter. I found it saved money over time because I replaced my Reptisun bulbs less often.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 2, 2019)

Souptugo said:


> I thought the same thing but sucked it up and bought the new Solar Meter. I found it saved money over time because I replaced my Reptisun bulbs less often.


Not only that, but it's really not a one-time-only use item. You will continue to test those bulbs throughout their lifetime. If I had an extra $200 I certainly would invest in one.


----------



## PA2019 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for the comments! I think there is a misunderstanding as to why I want to check the UVB index.

1) I want to make sure the index is appropriate for the tank. I chose the 12% Arcadia Desert tube, and am mildly concerned the UVB index is inappropriate with the height of my setup. With an index reading I can decide if I need to switch to a 6% UVB tube.

2) I will have the UVB bulb on for 2 hours/week max, as I plan to soak the hatchlings directly under the UVB, and will be soaking outdoors as well. The UVB is a backup in case of poor weather/odd hours at the hospital. 

3) The average lifespan for a T5 HO UVB bulb according to Arcadia is 12 months with a 10-12hr/day cycle. For the sake of argument I will cut the lifespan to 4 months. 10hrs/day x 30days =300 hours/month x 4 months= 1,200 hours before replacement. If I turn the bulb on for 2hrs/week I will need to worry about replacement after 600 weeks, or 11.54 years. Even if my estimation of bulb lifespan is off by 50%, that still means I need to replace the bulb after 5.77 years.

My issue isn't knowing when the UVB bulb is no longer functional, my concern is am I exposing the hatchlings to UVB levels that are detrimental to their health.


----------

